# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفه المنبر الخميس14-2-2013م (اخبار واعمده)

## على الصغير

*اللهم انى استغفرك لما تبت منه ثم عدت اليه واستغفرك لما وعدتك من نفسى واخلفتك 
واستغفرك لما اردت به وجهك فخالطه ماليس لك 
واستغفرك للنعم التى انعمت بها على فتقويت بها على معصيتك
واستغفرك لكل ذنب اذنبته او معصيه ارتكبتها 
واستغفرك ياعالم الغيب والشهاده من كل ذنب اتيته فى ضياء النهار وسواد الليل فى ملا او خلاء وسر وعلانيه ياحليم اللهم اغفر لى جدى وهزلى وخطيئ وعمدى وكل ذلك عندى
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الحضري يكسب هيثم مصطفي في مران المريخ امس 
احرزه جاكسون 
اجرى المريخ عصر امس مرانا قويا تاهبا لمباراته امام الاتحاد مدني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز في العشرين من الشهر الجاري ..استمر لساعتين ونصف تحت اشراف المدرب الكوكي حيث اشتمل المران على اللياقة البدنية والجمل التكتيكية (معكوسات.. ضربات ثابتة) شهد تالق باسكال والحضري واختتم المران بتقسيمة بين الاحمر الذي قاده الحضري والاصفر الذي قاده هيثم مصطفي كسبه منتخب الحضري بهدف احرزه اللاعب جاكسون موانزا .. لعب للاحمر كل من الحضري..نجم الدين..ضفر..مصعب .. بلة جابر.. علاء الدين ..سعيد فيصل موسي جاكسون محمد موسي ولعب للاصفر اكرم .. باسكال ..مكسيم..امير كمال رمضان عجب.. الباشا .. هيثم مصطفي .. موسي الزومة .. الطاهر الحاج .. كلتشي.. وكان مدرب المريخ قد حاضر اللاعبين قبل بداية المران 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*محمد الياس يخرج الهواء الساخن: اتهموا لاعبى المريخ بالتآمر ولو كنت رئيسًا لنادي المريخ لما سجلت هيثم..
عصام والفريق لا يصلحان لقيادة المريخ.. سجلت بريمة بمال هلالي..الوالي دفع اموال طائلة على لاعبين ( تعبانين ) و سياساته اضرت بالمريخ

 فجر رئيس نادي المريخ الاسبق السيد محمد السيد محمد الياس محجوب خلال حديثه قبل قليل في لبرنامج رأي رياضي بقناة النيلين والذي يقدمه الزميل عوض الجيد الكباشي مفاجآت من العيار الثقيل حينما قال: انه لو كان رئيسا لنادي المريخ لما قام بقيد اللاعب هيثم مصطفي في كشوفات النادي لانه رفضه من قبل 17 عاما وفضل عليه محمد موسي فقد كان حينها لاعبا اساسيا وقال ان هيثم مصطفي قضى 17 عاما وهي كافية لان تجعل منه رمزا هلاليا وقال انه يقف مع تسجيل علاء الدين باعتبار انه ابن المريخ وتسجيله طبيعي ..وقال : ان السيدان عصام الحاج والفريق عبد الله لا يصلحان لرئاسة نادي المريخ باعتبار ان المريخ يحتاج الي توفير ما لا يقل عن (700) مليون شهريا والثنائي لا يستطيع توفير المال المطلوب باعتبار ان الفريق عبدالله موظف والسيد عصام الحاج لا يملك المال الكافي وقال انه كان يتوقع ان يختلف عصام الحاج مع الوالي وان يترك الوالي المريخ لانهما يختلفان في الفكر والفهم الاداري ولا يلتقيان مطلقا وكان طبيعي ان يغادر احدهما وقال انه يختلف في الفهم عنهما الاثنين معا ..
وعرج بالسيد عن اخطر قضية وهي استجلاب اللاعبين الاجانب وقال ان السيد جمال الوالي يصرف اموال طائلة وخرافية في لاعبين لم يقدموا شيئا وفشلوا في اثبات وجودهم على رأـسهم وارغو واخيرا مكسيم وان التخبط والعشوائية لا زالت مستمرة وقال انه ورغم الصرف البزخي لم يفز الوالي ببطولة الدوري الممتاز سوي مرتين من اصل عشرة سنوات وقال ان الا يعود الى المجزرة التي حدثت في عهده بعد ان شطب الوالي ومجلسه 14 لاعبا بحجة انهم تآمروا على المريخ بالتضامن مع ابوجريشة ولم يجدوا لهم العذر باعتبار ان المريخ تعرض لاعبوه الي حادث مروري مات فيه زملائهم ومدربهم.. وهم يمثلون (عضم التيم) او التوليفة الاساسية للمريخ مما ادى لحدوث فراغ وعدم تواصل في الخبرات ودفع ثمنه المريخ.وتحدث عن اللاعب فيصل العجب وقال انه حضر للمريخ بملبغ كبير وصل الى (165) مليون جنية وقتها وعندما تمت اعادة قيده دفعوا له 20 مليون وقال ان المريخ اعاد قيد الحارس الاسطورة حامد بريمة بــــ(15) الف جنية جمع منها (14) الف جنية من الهلالاب بينما دفع هو (1000) جنية من حر ماله .
وقال : انه لن يترشح لرئاسة نادي المريخ وسوف يشتري اسهما في النادي حينما يتم تحويله الى شركة مساهمة وقال انه سيقوم بشراء اسهم بالنادي و تناول بالحدبث عن وقفته مع الوالي في بداياته و قال انه بارك له رئاسة المريخ ودعمه وقام بدفع مبلغ من المال لصالح منشآت المريخ ولديه مديونية لها 13 عاما بالمريخ وصلت الى (50) مليون وقتها وقال انه طلبها من الوالي ورفض ان يعطيها له ..
و قال : انه قدم نصائح للسيد جمال الوالي وقال له ان سياستك اضرت بالمريخ وانك تدفع اموالا للاعبين لا يستحقونها ولن تحقق النتائج بهذه الطريقة وهوما لم يعجبه.. و قال انه كان قد توقع ان يغادر المريخ لانه عجز عن تحقيق ما يخطط له وقال ان المريخ يحتاج الى رئيس يملك المال وعلى عصام الحاج والفريق عبد الله ان يكونا واقعيان وهما لا يستطيعان قيادة المريخ في ظل الظروف الحالية 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*الكوكي..مكسيم والحقيقة


الكاتب: 
سامر العمرابي







انفردت الزاوية بتقرير ) ﺇﺧﺒﺎﺭﻯ ( ﺗﻨﺎﻭﻝ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻧﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻣﻜﺴﻴﻢ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻯ ﻣﺮﻭﻯ ﻭﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ) ﺣﻘﺎﺋﻖ ( ﻏﻴﺮ ﻗﺎﺑﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﻨﻔﻰ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺇﺧﻄﺎﺭ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻞ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺑﺮﺃﻳﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺳﻮﺳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻣﻊ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺇﻳﺠﺎﺩ ﻣﻌﺎﻟﺠﺎﺕ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻﻳﺘﻜﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺃﻣﻮﺍﻻ ﻓﻰ ﻇﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺸﻒ ﻭﺃﺳﺘﺪﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﻄﺔ ﺑﺨﺒﺮ ﻧﺸﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﻨﺪﻭﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺭﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻴﻞ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻣﻜﺎﺑﺮﺍﺑﻰ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺃﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺿﺢ ﻓﻰ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﺤﻮﻳﻠﻬﻢ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺃﻭ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﻠﻬﻢ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺼﺮ ﻟﻤﺤﺘﻮﻯ ) ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ( ﻳﺘﻀﺢ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺇﻋﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻭﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺎﺕ ﻭﺃﺳﺘﻨﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﺭﺳﻤﻰ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻧﻔﻴﻪ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺃﻭ ﻣﻤﻦ ﻳﻴﺘﺤﺪﺛﻮﻥ ﺑﺈﺳﻤﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻷﻥ ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺇﺳﺘﺪﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺑﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻴﻔﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻭﻫﻰ ﺣﻘﺎﺋﻖ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﻫﺎ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻢ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻰ ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﻤﻞ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﺃﺻﻼ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﻘﻞ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻠﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ .. ﻓﻌﻠﻰ ﺃﻯ ﺷﺊ ﻳﻜﺘﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺠﺘﻬﺪﻭﻥ ﻟﻠﻨﻔﻰ ﻻ ﺃﺩﺭﻯ . ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﺟﺪﺭ ﻭﺍﻷﻭﻓﺮ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺄﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺸﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎ ﻭﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻓﻀﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﻴﻦ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻭﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺗﺤﺴﺒﺖ ﻟﻠﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺑﺈﺭﺟﺎﻉ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻣﺮﺗﻀﻰ ﻟﻠﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ) ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ( ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺒﻚ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺔ؟؟ ﻭﺣﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻹﺟﺎﺑﺔ ﺃﻓﻴﺪ ﻭﺃﺟﺪﻯ .. ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺄﻟﻮﻩ ﻋﻦ ﻫﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺩ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﻠﻬﻢ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻻﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻌﻮﻥ ﻧﻔﻰ ﺧﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺤﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﺼﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﺗﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﻣﺮﺗﻀﻰ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﺃﻭ ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺑﻮﺭﺗﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺃﻭ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺃﻭ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ .. ﻛﺎﻥ ﺗﺴﺄﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺰﻋﻞ ..
ﺇﻧﺘﻈﺮﻧﺎ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﻧﻔﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎ ﻭﻛﻨﺎ ﻧﻌﺮﻑ ﺃﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﺒﺴﺎﻃﺔ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺼﺮﺡ ﻷﻯ ﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﻻ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻜﺴﻴﻢ ﺃﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻻﺣﻘﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻟﻠﻨﻔﻰ ﺇﻋﺘﺬﺭ ﺑﻠﻄﻒ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻞ ﺷﻴﺌﺎ ﻟﻠﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﺑﻠﺴﺎﻧﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻨﻔﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﻋﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎﻳﻜﺘﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺤﻠﻴﻞ ﻭﻗﺮﺍﺀﺓ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﺃﻭ ﺗﺪﺍﻭﻝ ﺃﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﺎﺳﺒﻮﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻴﺔ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﻪ ﻟﻠﺼﺪﻯ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ) ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻴﺪﻳﻦ ( ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻧﻔﻴﻪ ﻻ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﻭﻻ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻷﻋﻤﺪﺓ ﻭﻻ ﻧﻔﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻓﻠﻤﺎﺫﺍ ) ﺯﻋﻞ ( ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ للكاميرونى مكسيم ولم ( ينتفض) للبقية طالما ان التصريح واضح ( هناك لاعبين لن يفيدوا الفريق)..تصريح وليس تلميح.
التصريح الوحيد الذى ( تكلم) به الكوكى كان للزميلة  الصدى فإذا كان مقصودا بالنفى المغلف فهذا شئ أخر لايعنينا علما بأن نفس التصريح حمل أسماء لاعبين محترفين بعينهم وخلا من أى إشارة للكاميرونى مكسيم والبورندى سليمانى .لماذا لم يتم توجيه سؤال للكوكى عن هوية غير المقصودين ولماذا؟؟
وبعيدا عن اجتهاد البعض لتبنى النفى لأغراض خاصة وبعيدا عن أراء المشجعين والتعصب يجب أن يعرف الجميع حقيقة واحدة أن فشل أى لاعب أو نجاحه ليس فى يد أحد والتجارب كثيرة أخرها ورغو النيجيرى الذى جاء للمريخ هدافا لدورى رابطة أبطال أفريقيا ولكنه لم يوفق مع المريخ..هكذا هى كرة القدم ببساطة لاتحتاج للتعقيدات..ربما يكون مكسيم لاعب جيد ولكنه لم يوفق مع المريخ من البداية وهنا يمكن أن نقول يجب الا نتسرع ونحكم مبكرا وهذا منطق أيضا..ويمكن أن يكون اللاعب مصاب ويخفى ذلك خوفا من نهاية مسيرته مع الكرة وهو فى عز الشباب هذا وارد من اللاعبين الأفارقة.. وقد يكون اللاعب متوقفا عن اللعب لفترة طويلة عقب نهاية عقده مع كانون ياوندى لذلك تأثر وهذه نقطة فنية منطقية أيضا ويمكن أن يكون لاعب عادى وليس لديه أكثر مماقدمه ..كلو وارد لذلك لا داعى للحساسية للتعامل مع القضية إعلاميا طالما أن الحقيقة واضحة فى الملعب ومدرب الفريق هو الوحيد المسؤول والوحيد الذى يقيم لاعبيه والحقيقة الأكبر هى المشاركة الأساسية مع الفريق وتفضيلات المدرب خاصة للمحترفين..هذه هى كرة القدم بلا تعقيدات.
أما شباب المنتديات الذين تكفلوا مشكورين بالصفقة فلا أحد يستطيع أن ينتقص من قدرهم أو يقلل من جهدهم ومبادرتهم مهما كان لأنهم فعلوها بدافع حب النادى ومشاركة الإدارة الهم وعبروا عن عشقهم بالمال فى وقت وقف فيه كبار رجالات المريخ بعيدا يتفرجون على جمال الوالى وهو يدفع وهم من الأغنياء ومنهم من هو أثرى من الوالى..ولكن ينطبق عليهم ماقلناه سلفا أن نجاح أى لاعب ليس مضمونا ولابيد أحد مهما كان وليس ذنبهم أن ناد مثل المريخ ليس فيه لجنة فنية تقيم وترصد المحترفين الأجانب أو المحليين قبل تسجيلهم على الأقل لرصد معدل مشاركاتهم ويكفى أن اللجنة الفنية التى إختارها المجلس تقدمت بإستقالتها قبل التسجيلات بسبب عدم وضوح الرؤية والتضارب فى التسجيل والشطب..لذلك عليهم عدم أخذ الأمر بحساسية زائدة وبعيدا عن نظرية الإستهداف والترصد لأن مبادرتهم الجميلة تمت بنوايا حسنة وهذا يكفى أما التوفيق فهو من رب العالمين.
لن نتوقف كثيرا عند محطة مكسيم رغم مايثار حولها وسنترك الحقيقة فقط لتقول كلمتها ولو بعد حين وفى كل الأحوال نتمنى للاعب التوفيق والعودة لمستواه فليس لدينا مصلحة فى فشله ولدينا مصلحة فى نجاحه..سيبدأ الدورى والمريخ موعود بموسم مميز فى وجود عدد كبير من اللاعبين المميزين والجماهير فى شوق لمشاهدة نجومها فى المستطيل الأخضر والأخطر ..وأنا والأشواق فى بعدك..
ختام وسلام
ردود الأفعال تنطلق من الحقائق




Select ratingGive it 1/5Give it 2/5Give it 3/5Give it 4/5Give it 5/5Cancel rating
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*سليماني ينفّذ برنامجاً خاصاً ::
==========================

خضع سليماني اللاعب البورندي المحترف بصفوف المريخ لتدريبات خاصة في مران الأمس بالسلاح الطبي وأشرف مدرب اللياقة على تدريبات سليم...اني وتابع البورندي المران من الخارج بعد تنفيذ برنامجه وكان سليماني خضع لعملية جراحية بتونس ولم يشارك في تدريبات ومباريات فريقه مؤخراً وسيغيب عن لقاء اتحاد مدني في الجولة الأولى من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووووور على الصغير 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يواصل تدريباته بالسلاح الطبي اليوم ويرتاح غدا


المريخ يواصل تدريباته بالسلاح الطبي اليوم ويرتاح اليوم
واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في السابعة والنصف من مساء امس بملعب السلاح الطبي بامدرمان برنامجه الاعدادي الجاد استعدادا لمواجهة اتحاد مدني عشية الاربعاء القادم في الممتاز هذا وسيمنح اللاعبين راحة اليوم  الخميس على ان يعودوا للتحضيرات بالجمعة. 
*

----------


## diaamahi

*لك الشكر والتحايا العطرة علي الصغير
*

----------


## على الصغير

*هيثم مصطفى يتعرض لاصابة 


تعرض هيثم مصطفى نجم وسط نادي المريخ لاصابة في تدريب الفرقة الحمراء ولم يكمل الحصة المسائية بيد انه افاد ان اصابته طفيفة وسيخضع لتدريبات الصالة اليوم الى جانب مرتضى كبير وسيكون مرتضى كبير وهيثم مصطفى اللاعبان الوحيدان اللذان يخضعان لتدريبات اليوم فيما منح بقية اللاعبين راحة  
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يضاعف الاعداد إستعدادا للقاء الاتحاد بالممتاز ويعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا خلال ساعات 


يوالي فريق المريخ بنادي المريخ تدريباته منذ العودة من تونس حيث اجري الفريق حصة تدريبية ساخنة صباح امس بملعب السلاح الطبي اعقبه مران مسائي بفرع الرياضة العسكري في الرابعة والنصف عصرا ويرتاح الفريق اليوم الخميس علي ان يعود الي التدريبات بالجمعة استعدادا لمواجهة اتحاد مدني في مستهل مشوار الفريق في الدوري الممتاز.


















*

----------


## على الصغير

*كلتشي يصرف النظر عن الاحتراف بالصين ويكمل المشوار مع المريخ

ابدى محترف المريخ النيجيري سوداني الجنسية كلتشي اوسونوا عن عدم رضاه عن التناول الاعلامي الذي سبق تاخره للانضمام لتحضيرات المريخ في الفترة الاولي من الاعداد لمعسكر مروي والاجتهادات التي اضرت بسمعته مع الفريق بعد ان تناولت العديد من الوسائط الاعلامية بان عدم انضمامه للفريق بسبب بعض المتاخرات المالية نافيا ذلك بشدة واكد بان تواجده بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية لاستقبال مولوده الجديد وبعض الترتيبات الاسرية حال دون ذلك وقد حضرت للخرطوم في الموعد المحدد ورافقت بعثة الفريق لتونس واكد كلتشي ان تركيزه ينصب لاكمال موسمه الاخير مع المريخ والتتويج معه ببطولة قارية في ختام المشوار مؤكدا على عدم رغبته في الانتقال للدوري الصيني في الوقت الحالي.











*

----------


## على الصغير

* 
المريخ اليوم
      هيثم محمد علي
      المريـخ الجـديـد مكـتمـل الـخطـوط

    السد العالي وجبل الجليد يؤمنان البوابة الحمراء.. الواوا ونجم الدين بجانب ضفر في الدفاع
    تراجع مستوى الزومة وعدم ثبات مصعب صداع في رأس الكوكي في الجهة اليسرى وبله يغرد منفردا في اليمنى
    الامير وعجب يستحوذان على المحور في الوسط.. البرنس والباشا في صناعة اللعب ووفرة وزحمة النجوم في الوسط
    المروحة الزامبية والاباتشي النيجيري في المقدمة الهجومية ومنافسة من راجي وموسى من الوطنيين وسليمان خارج نطاق 
     الـخدمة

     احبائي عشاق الشفق الاحمر امراء الكويت زلزال الملاعب من جديد اسعد الله  صباحكم ومساءكم بكل خير ونحن نلتقيكم في سلسلة «اوراق حمراء من تونس  الخضراء» للنقل لكم الصورة والرؤية كاملة بخصوص الفريق قبل انطلاقة الموسم  الجديد والاستحقاقات المحلية والافريقية حيث وقفنا على كل صغيرة وكبيرة  بتربص تونس ومعسكر سوسة قبل تدشين الموسم الجديد حيث استعرضنا بالامس  التجارب التي خاضها الفريق بمعسكر سوسة والتي بلغت «7» مباريات «4» منها من  العيار الثقيل امام النجم الساحلي والصفاقسي والمنتخب الليبي الاول بجانب  البنزرتي و«3» تجارب متفاوتة في مواجهة شبيبة القيروان وملعب سوسة بجانب  النفضية التي وجدت اصداء وردود فعل كبيرة وسط الشارع المريخي الذي تابع  الرصد الذي قمنا به لهذه التجارب وبالتأكيد لم يعجب البعض عبر المنتديات  وسنعود لهؤلاء بشئ من التفصيل حتى لانخرج من الموضوع الاساسي ونستعرض اليوم  شكل الفريق قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد في كل الخطوط بعد ان وقفنا على  المناورات والمواجهات التي كشفت عن تشكيل الفريق الجديد قبل انطلاقة الموسم  ونؤكد ونطمئن بان المريخ الجديد مكتمل الخطوط الا في الجهة اليسري التي  ستشهد العديد من المشاكل للجهاز الفني ونامل من التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي  علي تصحيح الاوضاع قبل الانطلاقة الرسمية لتبقي كل الامنيات والدعوات  الصادقات تحف الفرقة الحمراء قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد.

    NO.1 يحجز مقعده مبكرا
    عودة قوية لجبل الجليد تؤمن العرين
     استطاع عميد اللاعبين الافارقة السد العالي عصام الحضري ان يحجز مقعده  مبكرا في تشكيلة الفريق للموسم الجديد بعد ان ظل اللاعب في حالة اعداد  متواصل مع منتخب بلاده من خلال المباريات الدولية التي خاضها الفراعنة بقطر  والامارات وجورجيا حيث ظل الحضري في حالة اعداد متواصل بعكس بقية اللاعبين  الذين خلدوا للراحة في الموسم الجديد بالاضافة الي ان اللاعب لايحب الراحة  وظل ينفذ برنامج اعدادي منفردا وقد اكد الحضري جاهزيته في اول مشاركة له  مع الفريق امام شبيبة القيروان بعد ان لعب الشوط الاول وقدم مستوي رفيع رغم  اهتزاز شباكه من ضربة جزاء وتواصل السد العالي في المباراة الثانية امام  الصفاقسي التي قدم من خلالها مردودا فنيا نال به اشادة مدربه السابق  الهولنودي رود كلور الذي قال انه العلامة الابرز في هذه المواجهة ليواصل  ابو يس مسيرة التألق امام البنزرتي التي شهدت اول فوز للفرقة الحمراء قبل  ان يعود جبل الجليد اكرم الهادي سليم في العودة التدريجية وشارك امام  الملعب التونسي في شوط اللعب الثاني وصدا ركلة جزاء من ميسي سوسه حسام  وتألق اكرم في مباراة الصفاقسي في الشوط الثاني قبل ان يعلن عن نفسه بقوة  بالملعب الاولمبي بسوسة امام النجم الساحلي وانقذ اكرم مرماه من جملة اهداف  محققة ونال وانتزع اشادة الكوكي ومنذر الكبير مدرب النجم.. ليواصل اللاعب  مشوار التألق امام ثوار ليبيا في الجولة الاخيرة ويؤكد بانه قادم بقوة  لمنافسة السد العالي.. وبالمقابل اتيحت ليسن المشاركة في مباراتين او شوطين  فقط امام شبيبة القيروان في الشوط الثاني وخرج بشباكه نظيفة وقدم مردودا  طيبا وشارك في مباراة النفضية في الشوط الثاني ايضا واهتزت شباكه بركلة  جزاء ارتكبها نجم الدين فيما لم يجد حارس الشباب عبدالرحمن حظه من المشاركة  الا انه نال اشادة مدرب الحراس هشام السيد.

    مكسيم سيظل لغز كبير
    باسكال حجز مقعده مبكرا في الدفاع
     بعيدا عن اللغز الدائر حاليا بخصوص مدافع الفريق الكميروني ماكسيم الذي  شارك في شوط واحد فقط في مباراة ملعب سوسة في شوط اللعب الثاني والتي انتهت  بفوز المريخ بثلاثية ويصعب التكهن بالحكم علي اللاعب الذي يظل لغز كبير  وحائز يبحث عن اجابة لفك هذه الطلاسيم بعد ان سبقته اسمه وسيرته الذاتية مع  منتخب شباب الكاميرون وكانون ياوندي العريق وحتما سنعود لهذا الامر بشئ من  التفصيل لسنا مع الكوكي او ضد اللاعب ومحبي المريخ ولكن امانة القلم  وقدسية الخبر تحتم علينا ان نعكس الصورة كاملة للانصار.
    ليكون  الايفواري باسكال في الموعد ويحجز مقعده مبكرا في وظيفة الليبرو بجانب نجم  الدين عبدالله في وظيفة المساك مع منافسة من احمد عبدالله ضفر والجوكر  مرتضي كبير حيث شارك الرباعي في المباريات السبعة التي خاضها الفريق بتونس  واكد باسكال ونجم الدين عن جاهزيتهما لقيادة الدفاع.

    عودة ليما للدفاع عن الوان الفريق من جديد ضرورة ملحة
    موسى تأثر بالابتعاد ومصعب يحتاج للكثير والطاهر يزاحم بله
     كما اشرنا في مساحة سابقة تبقي الجهة اليسري مصدر ازعاج وصداع للمدير  الفني للفريق محمد عثمان الكوكي بعد الجولات السبعة التي خاضها الفريق  بمعسكر سوسه حيث وضح تاثر مستوي اللاعب الزومة بابتعاده الطويل عن المشاركة  اساسيا في الموسمين الاخيرين تحت قيادة البدري والبرازيلي ريكاردو ليضطر  الكوكي للدفع بمصعب عمر اساسيا الذي وضح انه يحتاج ايضا للكثير والكثير جدا  حتى يشغل هذه الخانة خصوصا في الجوانب الدفاعية وقد عاني الفريق كثيرا في  هذه الناحية من خلال مباراة النجم الساحلي والصفاقسي ومنتخب الثوار الليبي  ووفق هذه المعطيات تبقى عودة البرازيلي ليما الدير ضرورة ملحة للدفاع عن  الوان الفريق من جديد في فترة الانتدابات الشتوية..
    اما الجهة  اليمني فقد استطاع بله جابر ان يستعيد اراضيه المفقودة وقدم مردودا طيبا  وينافسه الطاهر الحاج في هذه الوظيفة بجانب الجوكر مرتضي كبير.


    موانزا والاباتشي في المقدمة
    محمد موسى وراجي ينافسان للمشاركة
     رغم انضمامه في الفترة الثانية للاعداد بمعسكر تونس وتخلفه عن المرحلة  الاولى بمروي الا ان الاباتشي كلتشي اوسونوا اعلن عن نفسه بقوة بثلاثة  اهداف في ست مشاركات فقط بواقع هدف في كل مباراتين.. حيث غاب اللاعب عن  المواجهة الاولي امام شبيبة القيروان وفي حالة اكتمال جاهزيته سيكون الخيار  الاول بجانب الزامبي جاكسون موانزا الذي تتحدث اهدافه عنه ولايحتاج لاشارة  منا وقد اقنع الجميع من اول ظهور في مهرجان استقبال النجوم قبل الاقلاع  لتونس ويبقي الوافد الجديد الطوربيد محمد موسى احد خيارات الكوكي بجانب  الاباتشي والمروحة الزامبية في المقدمة مع منافسة قوية من العائد من اصابة  راجي عبدالعاطي. فيما شارك البورندي سليمانو لدقائق معدودة في التجربة  الاولي امام شبيبة القيروان قبل ان يخرج مصاب ويخضع لعملية جراحية صغيرة  جعلت اللاعب خارج نطاق الخدمة حتى انتهاء المعسكر.
    خيارات عديدة للكوكي
    الباشا - عجب - كبير ونجم الدين اصحاب حلول في كل الخانات
     بجانب تثبيت ملامح خطوط اللعب الاربعة يبقي احمد الباشا احد الخيارات  المتاحة للكوكي للمشاركة في صناعة اللعب او اطراف الملعب والدفاع من واقع  الخطط التي طبقها المدرب في المباريات وهناك ايضا مرتضي كبير ورمضان عجب  ونجم الدين الذي شارك كظهير ايمن وايسر وفي قلب الدفاع سواء في خانة  الليبرو أو المساك ليبقى الرباعي خيار مفتوح للكوكي للتوليف متى ماتتطلب  الظروف..



*

----------


## على الصغير

*زحمة نجوم في الوسط ورمضان والامير في الارتكاز
سيجد الكوكي نفسه في مطب صعب لاختيار رباعي الوسط في التشكيل الاساسي بعد ان حجز رمضان عجب وامير كمال الثنائي القادم من الهلب في فترة الانتدابات الصيفية مقاعدهما مبكرا في وظيفة الارتكاز وقدما مردودا فنيا طيبا في كل المباريات حيث سيجد المقاتل علاء الدين يوسف صعوبة كبيرة في اقتحام التشكيلة الاساسية في وجود رمضان وامير كمال مالم يطرأ في الامر جديد.. ويبقى سعيد السعودي في امتحان صعب لمنافسة الثلاثي علاء الدين - رمضان عجب وامير كمال في المحور.. اما في صناعة اللعب فقد اعلن البرنس هيثم مصطفى عن نفسه مبكرا باداء قوي وجاد ونجح في التأقلم مع الفريق وطريقة الكوكي الجديدة بجانب احمد الباشا كمهاجم متأخر من الجهة اليسرى ويبقى هناك العميد فيصل عجب بجانب العائد بقوة للتألق فيصل موسى والجوكر مرتضي كبير وراجي عبدالعاطي من الخلف كخيارات ثانية للكوكي في خط الوسط الذي يعاني من اكتظاظه بالنجوم.



*

----------


## على الصغير

*حديث حول مكسيم


رؤية / ابراهيم عبد الله
دار جدل كثيف حول اللاعب الكاميروني المحترف بصفوف المريخ ماكسيم، وأصبحت سيرة اللاعب هي المسيطرة على المنتديات الرياضية والمواقع الإلكترونية وأعمدة الكتاب.
وكان موقع “الزاوية الرياضية” نشر تقريراً أشار فيه إلى أن المدرب التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي تفاجأ بمستوى مكسيم خلال معسكر مروي وأنه أوضح للرئيس المستقيل جمال الوالي وجهة نظره في اللاعب وقال أنه سيمنحه فرصة أخيرة في معسكر سوسة.
في الأيام الأخيرة لمعسكر تونس، نشرت صحيفة “الصدى” تقريراً ذكرت فيه أن الكوكي قرر إسقاط ستة لاعبين من حساباته وأنه سيقوم بتحويلهم للتدريب مع فريق الشباب إلى حين تحسن مستواهم.
ورغم أن التقرير لم يحدد أسماء اللاعبين الستة، إلاّ أن الأعين إتجهت نحو الكاميروني ماكسيم إستناداً على شيئين الأول هو خبر الزاوية حول اللاعب، والثاني هو تجاهل المدرب للاعب الكاميروني وعدم إشراكه في معظم المباريات الإعدادية بتونس.
لم يسبق لي تناول موضوع مكسيم الذي جاء للمريخ كهدية من منتدى المحبين والذي تكفل بنفقات تسجيل اللاعب كبادرة رائعة تعكس الدور الكبير الذي تلعبه المنتديات المريخية اليوم.
ولم أكن أود الخوض في موضوع اللاعب لقناعتي أن الوقت مازال مبكراً جداً للحديث حول مكسيم وإطلاق الأحكام عليه سلباً او إيجاباً، لكني أرى اليوم أنه لا مفر من التعليق بعد أن كثر الحديث حول هذه القضية.
هنالك من يقول إن اللاعب مصاب وأن هذا هو السبب الرئيسي في عدم ظهور اللاعب بمستوى يؤهله لنيل ثقة المدرب، لكن ما نعرفه جميعاً هو أن مكسيم خضع لكشف طبي قبل توقيعه عقداً مع المريخ، ولقد أثبتت الفحوصات الطبية سلامة اللاعب.
وبما أن مكسيم لم يُصب خلال مشاركته مع المريخ في التمارين او في بعض التجارب، فإن أصابع الإتهام إتجهت تلقائياً إلى الجهات التي أشرفت على الكشف الطبي وبرز من يطعن في كفاءة ومؤهلات المراكز الطبية بالسودان.
غير أن ثمة حقيقة لاينبغي تجاهلها وهي أن هذه الجهات هي نفسها التي أشرفت على كل المحترفين الذين جاءوا للسودان بغرض الإحتراف في المريخ او الهلال او أي ناد آخر.
بالنسبة لموضوع مكسيم لم نسمع أي تأكيدات من طبيب المريخ حول إصابته، هل اللاعب فعلاً مصاب إصابة خطيرة؟ هل الإصابة قديمة وماهي نوعها؟
في نفس الوقت، لم نقرأ أي تصريح رسمي من الكوكي يبيّن فيه وجهة نظره في اللاعب، وكل ما نسمعه من أحاديث هو مجرد نقل لكلام يدور في جلسات مغلقة.
الكوكي لم يتحدث رسمياً.. لكن تجاهله للاعب الكاميروني في فترة الإعداد أمر غريب لاسيما وأن مكسيم إسم كبير شارك بصفة أساسية مع منتخب بلاده في كأس العالم للشباب 2011.
حسب وجهة نظري أرى أن هذه القضية نالت أكثر مما تستحق، فالموسم لم يبدأ بعد ولا معنى للحديث عن فشل أي لاعب والفريق مازال في مرحلة الإعداد.
إذا كان الكوكي صرح فعلاً لبعض المقربين او في المجالس الخاصة برغبته في تحويل مكسيم او أي لاعب آخر لفريق الشباب لأنه غير مقتنع بهم، فإن هذا الأمر يثير أكثر من علامة إستفهام، إذ كيف يصدر المدرب أحكاماً متعجلة على اللاعبين؟ اليس من الممكن أن تكون هنالك أسباب وراء إخفاق بعض اللاعبين في هذه الفترة؟
الشئ المنطقي هو أن ينتظر الكوكي حتى إنتهاء النصف الأول من الموسم وبعدها أمامه الفرصة للتخلص من اللاعبين الذين لايرغب فيهم وإستبدالهم بلاعبين جدد!
لكن كما أسلفت، الكوكي لم يصرح رسمياً لذا لانستطيع أن نلومه على حديث ربما لم يدل به أصلاً، لذا فإننا سننتظر ما تسفر عنه الأيام والتي ستكشف عما إذا كان الكوكي يرغب فعلاً في تحويل بعض اللاعبين الى فريق الشباب ام أن الأمر مجرد إجتهاد صحفي.
إلى ذلك الحين، وإلى أن ينال مكسيم الفرصة الكاملة سنحتفظ برأينا حول مستواه الفني.
ابراهيم عبد الله
*

----------


## على الصغير

*ود الياس في حوار جريء: مستعد لإدارة السودان كله وليس نادي المريخ وحده 


أطلق السيد محمد الياس محجوب رئيس نادي المريخ الأسبق، أراء جريئة وجديدة بعد فترة غياب امتدت أكثر من 6 سنوات عن الظهور في القنوات الفضائية، جاء ذلك خلال حوار شيق أجرته معه قناة النيلين مساء اليوم، وتحدث ود الياس خلال إجاباته على أسئلة مقدم البرنامج الزميل عوض الجيد الكباشي وبعض المداخلات من الزملاء حافظ خوجلي وعبد المجيد عبد الرازق وهيثم محمد علي، بكثير من الصراحة والوضوح متناولا مشواره في نادي المريخ منذ حصوله على عضوية النادي عام 1962 مرورا بانتخابه لأول مرة عضوا في مجلس الإدارة عام 1973 ثم أمينا للخزينة في العام
التالي 1974 وحتى وصوله لرئاسة النادي عام 2000 قبل إقالته بقرار حكومي عام 2003 وتعيين خلفه جمال الوالي
وأوضح ود الياس خلال إجاباته انه يستطيع إدارة السودان كله وليس نادي المريخ وحده ولكنه لن يتقدم للترشح لرئاسة النادي من جديد بسبب الوضع المالي الذي تغير كثيرا في ظل ارتفاع المنصرفات وحاجة النادي لما يقارب المليار جنيه بالقديم شهريا، وقال ان مسألة الادارة ليست صعبة بالنسبة له ولكنه لن يخدع نفسه بالدخول في العمل التنفيذي من جديد نظرا للحاجة الملحة لصاحب المال الوفير أو من يستطيع استقطاب الدعم اللازم من الحكومة وغير الحكومة كما فعل السيد جمال الوالي من قبل.
وقال ود الياس انه اختلافه مع جمال الوالي لم يكن خلافا شخصيا بل هو اختلاف في طريقة ادارته والسياسة التي يتبعها مشيرا إلى انه كان يقول ذلك صراحة لجمال الوالي لدرجة ان الوالي في إحدى المرات لم تعجبه أرائه فرد عليه بالقول ( أي شيخ عندو طريقته ).
وأوضح ود الياس ان الجميع لا ينكر حجم العمل الذي نفذه جمال الوالي في البنية التحتية ولكن على الصعيد الفني هناك فشل واضح مشيرا في ذلك لحجم الأموال التي صرفت على لاعبين مثل وارغو وغيره ورغم ذلك لم يحقق المريخ بطولة الدوري المحلي غير مرتين في 10 سنوات، وأشار إلى ان مشكلة المريخ الفنية بدأت منذ أن تعامل أول مجلس معين عام 2003 بطريقة تصفية الحسابات فتم شطب 17 لاعبا هم العمود الفقري للفريق الذي حصل على بطولة الدوري 3 مواسم متتالية.
وقال ود الياس انه يرى عدم ملائمة اسلوب جمال الوالي وعصام الحاج من خلال معرفته الجيدة بهما، مشيرا إلى ان اسلوبهما الاثنين معا هو غير مقتنع به.
وتحدث عن وجهة نظره في تسجيل هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف، فقال انه ثابت على وجهة نظره في عدم صحة تسجيل هيثم من نواحٍ كثيرة أهمها ارتباط هيثم بالهلال بعد مشوار 17 عاما ولكنه تمنى له التوفيق في مشواره الجديد مع المريخ، وبالنسبة لعلاء الدين قال انه أصلا لاعب المريخ وعودته أمر عادي جدا.
وعن استقالة السيد جمال الوالي، قال ود الياس ان جمال الوالي استقال مرات كثيرة وعاد عن قراره ولكنه كان مصرا هذه المرة، وفسر ذلك بعدة عوامل منها الاحباط بعد الخروج من الكونفدرالية والصرف المالي المتواصل.
وتحدث ود الياس عن وجهة نظره في بعض الاعلاميين فقال ان هناك نوعية تحاول فرض أراءها سواء في تسجيل وشطب اللاعبين وان لم يستجب لها من قبل الادارة تتجه للهجوم والاساءة، وقال ان هذه النوعية قلة تحاول تقييم المدرب واللاعب والادارة مع انها لا تفقه الكثير في كرة القدم وتمنى من كل الاعلاميين الالتزام بواجبهم في النقد البناء والابتعاد عن التدخل في الشأن الإداري.
وكشف ود الياس عن الوضع الاداري في المريخ بعد استقالة رئيس النادي واثنين من الأعضاء فقال ان تعارض النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ مع قانون الرياضة، أمر غير مقبول يتحمله المفوض الذي قام بإجازة النظام الأساسي للنادي.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*عاجل ..مصطفى توفيق يرفض الاستمرار فى العمل ويطالب بمستحقاته المالية طرف المريخ


رفض الاستاذ مصطفى توفيق التكليف من قبل مجلس المريخ بالاستمرار فى وظيفة المدير الادارى وقال توفيق حسب ما علمت (سودانا فوق) انه يرفض مواصلة العمل لظروف لن يفصح عنها واضاف توفيق فى اجتماع سرى عقده معه متوكل احمد على ومولانا ازهرى وداعه الله ان يطالب بدفع مرتباته المالية المتأخرة لعدة شهور 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*رئيس بعثة المريخ ينفى حديث الكوكى بشأن الكاميرونى مكسيم


قال  الاستاذ حسن يوسف رئيس بعثة المريخ الى معسكر سوسه بتونس عن الحديث الدائر حول تصريحات الكوكي بشان اللاعب ماكسيم وغيره من لاعبي المريخ وقال
(( الكوكي لم يتحدث الى اي جهة بخصوص اللاعب ماكسيم او غيره لاي جهة وكل مايثار الان غير صحيح والكوكي الى الان لم يقدم تقرير المعسكر للمجلس وسيعقد مؤتمر صحفي للحديث عن المعسكر . ))
واضاف ان المعسكر كان ناجحا بكل المقاييس وطلب من جمهور المريخ واعلامه ضرورة مساندة الفريق خلال الفترة القادمة والكف عن اثارة اشياء لاتخدم الفريق ابدا
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
حادث قتل وانتحار مؤسف بشارع علي عبد اللطيف


الكوتش – الخرطوم
شهد شارع علي عبد اللطيف بالخرطوم نهار اليوم الأربعاء حادث قتل مؤسف راح ضحيته شخصان بين مرأى العشرات من الطلاب والطالبات والمارة، وتعود القصة إلى ما بعد الساعة الثانية ظهرا بالقرب من كلية الحاسوب بجامعة النيلين حينما وجد الجاني محبوبته جالسة مع زميلها من الكلية أمام ست الشاي جوار كلية الحاسوب، وفي اثناء جلوسهما اطلق الجاني رصاصتين في محبوبته فأرداها قتيلة، ثم أطلق رصاصة في نفسه أمام مشهد جماهيري حزين، واتضح ان القاتل الذي حضر للمكان بدراجة بخارية، يعمل بالقوات النظامية، اما زميل الطالبة في حالة صدمة بالمستشفى، وتم إغلاق الشارع بين السفارة الامريكية القديمة وكلية الحاسوب ودخول قوة من المباحث لرسم الحادث وتم تحويل جثمان الفتاة للمشرحة ونقل الجاني في حالة خطرة للمستشفى
*

----------


## farhan

*يعطيك العافية عزيزنا على الصغير
يا كبير بعطائك
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مدرب المريخ يمنع اللاعبين من التصريحات

 منع مدرب المريخ الكوكي نجوم المريخ من التصريحات من اجل التركيز في المرحلة المقبلة وكان مدرب المريخ قد منح اللاعبين راحة من مران اليوم الصباحي مكتفيا بمران وحيد مساء و يتوقع ان يعود الى تمارين التاهيل اللاعب سليماني الذي منح راحة امس 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*هيثم مصطفي في مران المريخ اليوم 

يشارك اللاعب هيثم مصطفي عصر اليوم في مران المريخ رغم الاصابة بالشد العضلي الذي تعرض له في المران في جزءه الاخير والذي خسره بهدف وكان الجهاز الطبي قد كثف الجرعات العلاجية للاعب عقب نهاية المران وكشف الطبيب مشاركة اللاعب في مران اليوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع دوما علي الصغير على الابداعات

*

----------


## على الصغير

*http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html



استمروا بالتصويت للوالى الغالى فى صدى الملاعب
*

----------


## على الصغير

*::: بوضوح شديد ||| عبدالله كمال :::
:: الحضري.. (عطشان) دائماً ::
======================
* لن تجد امامك حلاً سوى ان تبدي اعجابك الكبير بالسد العالي عصام الحضري، وعلى الدوام اتمنى ان يدرك نجوم الفرقة الحمراء الشباب القيمة الكبيرة التي يمثلها... تواجد وحش افريقيا الى جانبهم بنفس الفريق.
* الحضري تاريخ ناصع يمشي على قدمين، ويكفي انه وبالارقام افضل الحراس في تاريخ الشقيقة مصر التي انجبت من قبله احمد شوبير، ثابت البطل، نادر السيد وغيرهم من الحراس الذين سطروا اسمائهم باحرف من نور في التاريخ.
* واجمل ما في الحضري ان لا حدود لطموحه، فهو دائماً (متعطش) لاحراز الالقاب، ويبدو غير مقتنع حتى الآن بما مجموعه (35) لقباً احرزها خلال مشواره السابق مع المستديرة، من بينها القاب لدوري ابطال افريقيا، وكأس الامم الافريقية.
* امس الاول، ووفقاً لما اتفق عليه مع الاطار الفني للمريخ، تواجد السد العالي داخل ارضية ملعب السلاح الطبي الذي قدم اليه بعد هبوط الطائر الذي اقله الى مطار الخرطوم بقليل.
* لو ارتفع كل نجوم المريخ الى ذات درجة الحماس والجدية عند الحضري، فان المريخ سيكون موعود نهاية هذا العام باحراز لقب خارجي يضاف الى لقب بطولة كاس الكؤوس الافريقية (1989) او ما يطلق عليها كأس (مانديلا).
* نرفع قبعتنا تحية واحتراماً للسد العالي، مع خالص امنياتنا له وللمريخ باضافة مجموعة جديدة من الالقاب الى خزائنهما معاً.

(بعد التصريحات الضعيفة في فحواها..هل حان وقت التقييم ؟!!)

* اترك المساحة التالية لـ(كي بورد) الزميل الجميل (محمد أحمد حسين بابكر) الذي سطر من خلاله رؤيته الخاصة حول تصريحات المدير الفني للمريخ محمد بن عثمان الكوكي التي يرى ان وقتها لم يحن بعد، مقدماً مقترحاً محترماً لادارة المريخ لحل تلك الاشكالية بصورة نهائية.
* كلنا شاهدنا الكتابات المستعجلة التي بدأت تتحدث عن مستويات لاعبين المريخ وذلك كان قبل عودتهم من تونس بما يقارب الثلاث أيام ؛ تابعنا تـلكم الكتابات التي ما فتأت بشئ إلا وقد جانبها الصواب في جُلِّ أسطرِها وذلك لأن الحديث عن جدوى ذلك اللاعب (!) وضعف الآخر! لم تحن بعد . فمن مشاكلنا الكروية هو ما تكتبه الصحف الرياضية الكثيرة في عددها والفقيرة في محتواها دائما! والحديث هنا متعلِّق بلاعبي المريخ (مكسيم وسليماني) واللذين لمَ نرهم يلعبون حتى الآن إلا من سافر! لتونس وشاهد معظم مباريات المريخ الودية هناك.
* إذن إطلاق الأراء جزافاً هنا وهناك وتقييم هذا وذاك لم تحن بعد فالواجب علينا رفع الهمم ومساعدة اللاعبين على عبور مراحل الإعداد وكيفية نصحهم بالمحافظة على مستوى اللياقة الذي وصلوا إليهِ بدلاً من تحطيم آمالهم التي أتوا بها لمساعدة الفريق ، فلو ضربنا بعض الأمثال للاعبين أتوا لفرق وبدأوا بمستويات ضعيفة جدا نجد في مقدمتهم في القارة السمراء اللاعب الأنغولي (فلافيو) عندما جلبه فريق القرن الأهلي القاهري وأحرز وقتها اللاعب هدف واحد في كل الموسم الرياضي الأول لهُ مع النادي ومع ذلك لم ينقده أحد وطالبوا بإعطاءه الفرص تباعا حتى أصبح المهاجم الأول في الفريق وتم بعد ذلك تسويقه بمبلغ خرافي جدا جدا! إذن الحديث يخص الصحافة التي قد تكون المواضيع خوت من على عرشها !! وبدأت تبحث عن أخبار على تلك الشاكلة. لكن هناك بعض العقلاء الذين عابوا بروز تلك الأخبار على مدرب الفريق الكوكي الذي قيل إنهُ دفع بتقرير لمجلس الإدارة (هذا الحديث غير مؤكد!) يؤكد فيه عدم رغبتهِ في اللاعبين (مكسيم وسليماني) وطلب من مجلس الإدارة البحث عن محترفين من الآن حتى يتم قيدِهما في يونيو بدلاً عن اللاعبين المذكورين. وحسب المراسلين الذين غطّوا معسكر سوسة وحسب رسالاتهم التي يبعثون بها للصحف كان الواضح في تلك الرسائل كثرة تصريحات ذلك الرجل والذي قد وصفناهُ من قبل بالرجل الخفي!! أيام كان مدرباً للأهلي شندي كنايةً على قلة تصريحاتهِ للصحف لكن الواضح للعيان بعد تولي الكوكي قيادة الفرقة الحمراء أصبح يطلق تصريحات كثيرة تبيِّــن قلة فحواها.
* فالواجب على مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الجلوس مع المدرب والتشاور معهُ وإرغامهِ على الصمت في تلك المرحلة الحساسة(صمت مرحلي).. ومثلما طالبنا بتعيين متحدِّث رسمي للنادي يبعث لوسائل الإعلام المختلفة بأخبار النادي نطالب مجدداً بهذا الطلب فهو مهم جداً في عالم كرة القدم الحديثة وذلك حتى لا يتم تعكير صفو الاجواء وتسميمها قبل بداية البطولات فوقت التصريحات لم يحن بعد ووقت تقييم اللاعبين أيضاً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى




 البرنس يتعرض للاصابة .. وتصريحات مثيرة لمدرب منتخب بوروندي عن سليماني
 الكوكي يشهر اسلحة الهجوم .. المريخ ينقل تدريباته الى ملعب القيادة  والاركان .. ايكانغا والمدينة يشاركان في تحضيرات الازرق .. والهلال يواجه  الامل وديا غدا
 المريخ يواصل استعداداته للورمان و27 لاعبا يشاركون في التدريبات
 الاحمر ينقل تحضيراته الى ملعب كلية القادة والاركان
 كلتشي يغيب عن الحصة المسائية
 هيثم مصطفى يتعرض لاصابة
 توقعوا نجاحه مع الاحمر .. مدرب المنتخب البورندي .. واليوغندي حبيب والتنزاني باتريك يشيدون بسليماني
 الكوكي يشهر اسلحة الهجوم لاسقاط المنافسين .. المدرب التونسي يفاجئ فرق الممتاز باسلوب جديد
 كمال حامد : كل القنوات هربت من نقل الدوري الممتاز
 اكد التزام اتحاده بعقد التلفزيون .. اسامة عطا المنان : لن نتهاون في حقوق الاندية وننتظر استلام المتاخرات والقسط الاول
 حال حصلت على حقوق بث الممتاز .. قناة قوون مستعدة لتوفير المال ودقع القسط الاول فورا
بكري المدينة وايكانغا يشاركان في تدريب الهلال  ابوشامة يتوقع ظهورا جيدا للهلال ويشيد بالجماهير 
الازرق يواجه الامل وديا غدا 
بعثة الخرطوم الوطني تصل تونس والكوماندوز يتاهبون للقاء النصر
 الاحمر يستعد بقوة للرومان .. المريخ ينقل تدريباته من السلاح الطبي الى كلية القادة والاركان .. و27 لاعبا يشاركون في التحضيرات .. الملك ورمضان وعلاء الدين والفهد الزامبي يتالقون .. والحضري يخضع لبرنامج خاص .. هيثم مصطفى يتعرض الى اصابة بشد عضلي ويتدرب اليوم .. الكوكي يريح اللاعبين باستثناء الثنائي 
خالد احمد المصطفى يشيد بالتدريبات .. والكوكي يركز على التهديف من خارج منطقة الجزاء .. السرعة ويشهر اسلحة الهجوم ..موانزا يطمح الى التسجيل في اول ظهور
جبل الجليد ينافس بقوة .. الحضري حريص على الاستمرار في التشكيلة الاساسية واكرم يلفت الانظار 
قالها عمار نيانغابو واليوغندي كافما والتنزاني باتريك .. ريفالدو الكرة البورندية لن يبقى على دكة البدلاء في المريخ .. مدرب المنتخب البورندي : سليماني مهاجم مكتمل .. يتمتع بالسرعة والقوة ودقة التسديد ولديه روح القيادة ويظهر في الاوقات الصعبة .. يتخدم القدم اليسرى بكفاءة نادرة ووظيفته الاساسية مهاجم صريح .. استفاج من تجربته الاوروبية واصبح اكثر وعيا من الناحية التكتيكية
شباب المريخ يتسلمون دعما من كمال الدين ابراهيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ صحيفة ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ




 ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟممتاﺯ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻬﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺢ
 ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘية .. ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﺍﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺤﺬﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺟﻴﻞ ﻃﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻻﻣﺪ
 ﻣﻮﺍﻧﺰﺍ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺢ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺳﺎﺧﻦ .. ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﻭﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﻳﻮﻡ .. ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ 
واصل تدريباته على ملعب الاكاديمية .. المرشح يكسب المرابط بهدفي الزامبي موانزا 
راحة لسيدا وكبير 
ادارة الاكاديمية ترحب بالمريخ 
اجتماع بين الادارة والكوكي 
مدير الكرة بالمريخ يغيب عن المران 
مشاركة القمة الافريقية تحرج القرعة .. غارزيتو يرفض مواجهة المريخ بالممتاز ومسئول احمر بحذر من تاجيل طويل الامد 
المريخ الفاشر يستعد للهلال بالفرسان 
كبر يخصص طائرة لمسئولي الاتحاد وبعثة الهلال 
السليمي يؤكد جاهزية فريقه .. الزعيم في وداع بعثة الخرطوم الوطني بالقاهرة 
القاعدة تنتظر البطولات .. مريخ 2013 .. رياح التجديد تجتاح القلعة الحمراء .. الوالي يترك كرسي الرئاسة .. الادارة تتحدث بلغة التقشف والمدرسة التونسية لاول مرة مع الفرقة الحمراء .. تكتيك مختلف داخل الملعب .. قائد الهلال يتجه جنوبا ومتغيرات على مستوى القطاع الاداري 
عبد المنعم النذير : المجلس يجتهد لتوفير الاموال .. على المجلس اتغلال الجمهور  بالطريقة الصحيحة والمجمع التجاري سيعين النادي اذا عاد من جديد 
محمد الطيب : الكوكي يعرف ماذا يريد والاسلوب الذي سيعتمد عليه يحتاج لحضور بدني وذهني من اللاعبين 
بنظام التيم ويرك .. المريخ خلية على المستطيل الاخضر .. الشرود ممنوع .. والنجوم تغيب عن سماء التدريبات اليوم 
توليفة الموسم الجديد .. محافظون .. عائدون .. وافدون .. خمسة عناصر تحافظ على مراكزها والثنائي ينجح في امتحان استعادة المواقع .. ثلاثة جدد يحجزون مقاعدهم .. تحرير عجب الصغير وباب الانقلاب مفتوح في ظل التنافس المثير 
ستة من اساسيي ريكاردو يحافظون على مقاعدهم مع الكوكي .. امير كمال ومصعب يعودان للكتيبة الاساسية .. موانزا ومحمد موسى وسيدا اضافة جديدة لتوليفة الاحمر .. التنافس المثير يفتح الباب للتغيير 
بعد  انتصاره على شباب ناصر .. شباب المريخ يرتاح في الصدارة والالتراس تواصل  مؤازرتها القوية .. الفريق يواصل اعداده ويغادر غدا لام دوم والسبت للكرنوس  لتكريم شيخ العرب 
بعد انتصاره على شباب ناصر .. شباب المريخ يرتاح في الصدارة .. يتسلم احذية فاخرة من شركة نادين والالتراس تواصل مؤازرتها القوية المدير الفني ونجوم الكوماندوز يدلون بتصريحات مهمة للزعيم من القاهرة .. لطفي السليمي : لست راضيا عن تحضيراتنا وقادرون على تخطي النصر الليبي .. 
اوتومالا : تعرضت لاصابة خفيفة امام المقاصة وجاهز للمشاركة في معركة سوسة .. معاذ القوز يعد بقلب الطاولة وعاطف عبد الله يراهن على نظافة الشباك 
اليوم التماسيح والافيال في افتتاح دورة الفنان الراحل محمود عبد العزيز بالحصاحيصا
*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*مشكور يا رايع ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بوضوح شديد
عبدالله كمال 
الحضري.. (عطشان) دائماً 

  * لن تجد امامك حلاً سوى ان تبدي اعجابك الكبير بالسد العالي عصام  الحضري، وعلى الدوام اتمنى ان يدرك نجوم الفرقة الحمراء الشباب القيمة  الكبيرة التي يمثلها تواجد وحش افريقيا الى جانبهم بنفس الفريق.
  *  الحضري تاريخ ناصع يمشي على قدمين، ويكفي انه وبالارقام افضل الحراس في  تاريخ الشقيقة مصر التي انجبت من قبله احمد شوبير، ثابت البطل، نادر السيد  وغيرهم من الحراس الذين سطروا اسمائهم باحرف من نور في التاريخ.
  *  واجمل ما في الحضري ان لا حدود لطموحه، فهو دائماً (متعطش) لاحراز الالقاب،  ويبدو غير مقتنع حتى الآن بما مجموعه (35) لقباً احرزها خلال مشواره  السابق مع المستديرة، من بينها القاب لدوري ابطال افريقيا، وكأس الامم  الافريقية.
  * امس الاول، ووفقاً لما اتفق عليه مع الاطار الفني  للمريخ، تواجد السد العالي داخل ارضية ملعب السلاح الطبي الذي قدم اليه بعد  هبوط الطائر الذي اقله الى مطار الخرطوم بقليل.
  * لو ارتفع كل نجوم  المريخ الى ذات درجة الحماس والجدية عند الحضري، فان المريخ سيكون موعود  نهاية هذا العام باحراز لقب خارجي يضاف الى لقب بطولة كاس الكؤوس الافريقية  (1989) او ما يطلق عليها كأس (مانديلا).
  * نرفع قبعتنا تحية واحتراماً للسد العالي، مع خالص امنياتنا له وللمريخ باضافة مجموعة جديدة من الالقاب الى خزائنهما معاً.

  (بعد التصريحات الضعيفة في فحواها..هل حان وقت التقييم ؟!!)

  * اترك المساحة التالية لـ(كي بورد) الزميل الجميل (محمد أحمد حسين  بابكر) الذي سطر من خلاله رؤيته الخاصة حول تصريحات المدير الفني للمريخ  محمد بن عثمان الكوكي التي يرى ان وقتها لم يحن بعد، مقدماً مقترحاً  محترماً لادارة المريخ لحل تلك الاشكالية بصورة نهائية.
  * كلنا شاهدنا  الكتابات المستعجلة التي بدأت تتحدث عن مستويات لاعبين المريخ وذلك كان  قبل عودتهم من تونس بما يقارب الثلاث أيام ؛ تابعنا تـلكم الكتابات التي ما  فتأت بشئ إلا وقد جانبها الصواب في جُلِّ أسطرِها وذلك لأن الحديث عن جدوى  ذلك اللاعب (!) وضعف الآخر! لم تحن بعد . فمن مشاكلنا الكروية هو ما تكتبه  الصحف الرياضية الكثيرة في عددها والفقيرة في محتواها دائما! والحديث هنا  متعلِّق بلاعبي المريخ (مكسيم وسليماني) واللذين لمَ نرهم يلعبون حتى الآن  إلا من سافر! لتونس وشاهد معظم مباريات المريخ الودية هناك.
  * إذن  إطلاق الأراء جزافاً هنا وهناك وتقييم هذا وذاك لم تحن بعد فالواجب علينا  رفع الهمم ومساعدة اللاعبين على عبور مراحل الإعداد وكيفية نصحهم بالمحافظة  على مستوى اللياقة الذي وصلوا إليهِ بدلاً من تحطيم آمالهم التي أتوا بها  لمساعدة الفريق ، فلو ضربنا بعض الأمثال للاعبين أتوا لفرق وبدأوا بمستويات  ضعيفة جدا نجد في مقدمتهم في القارة السمراء اللاعب الأنغولي (فلافيو)  عندما جلبه فريق القرن الأهلي القاهري وأحرز وقتها اللاعب هدف واحد في كل  الموسم الرياضي الأول لهُ مع النادي ومع ذلك لم ينقده أحد وطالبوا بإعطاءه  الفرص تباعا حتى أصبح المهاجم الأول في الفريق وتم بعد ذلك تسويقه بمبلغ  خرافي جدا جدا! إذن الحديث يخص الصحافة التي قد تكون المواضيع خوت من على  عرشها !! وبدأت تبحث عن أخبار على تلك الشاكلة. لكن هناك بعض العقلاء الذين  عابوا بروز تلك الأخبار على مدرب الفريق الكوكي الذي قيل إنهُ دفع بتقرير  لمجلس الإدارة (هذا الحديث غير مؤكد!) يؤكد فيه عدم رغبتهِ في اللاعبين  (مكسيم وسليماني) وطلب من مجلس الإدارة البحث عن محترفين من الآن حتى يتم  قيدِهما في يونيو بدلاً عن اللاعبين المذكورين. وحسب المراسلين الذين غطّوا  معسكر سوسة وحسب رسالاتهم التي يبعثون بها للصحف كان الواضح في تلك  الرسائل كثرة تصريحات ذلك الرجل والذي قد وصفناهُ من قبل بالرجل الخفي!!  أيام كان مدرباً للأهلي شندي كنايةً على قلة تصريحاتهِ للصحف لكن الواضح  للعيان بعد تولي الكوكي قيادة الفرقة الحمراء أصبح يطلق تصريحات كثيرة  تبيِّــن قلة فحواها.
  * فالواجب على مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الجلوس مع  المدرب والتشاور معهُ وإرغامهِ على الصمت في تلك المرحلة الحساسة(صمت  مرحلي).. ومثلما طالبنا بتعيين متحدِّث رسمي للنادي يبعث لوسائل الإعلام  المختلفة بأخبار النادي نطالب مجدداً بهذا الطلب فهو مهم جداً في عالم كرة  القدم الحديثة وذلك حتى لا يتم تعكير صفو الاجواء وتسميمها قبل بداية  البطولات فوقت التصريحات لم يحن بعد ووقت تقييم اللاعبين أيضاً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


◄ صحيفــة قــــوون::


هلال الملايين يبحث عن تجربة دولية قبل مواجهة السلاطينالازرق يتدرب بقوة واكانقا والمدينة يشاركان لاول مرة بعد رفع العقوبةالهلال ينازل فهود الشمال امسية الغد بام درمان في بروفة اخيرة لرحلة الغربالمريخ يضاعف الاعداد إستعدادا للقاء الاتحاد بالممتاز ويعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا خلال ساعاتعضو دائرة الكرة بالهلال محمد الكوارتي يقول: قيام المهرجان تأخر بسبب الاحداث الهلاليةرابطة الهلال بلندن توفي بوعدها لمهند وجمعة وتحفز المعلمالهلال يتدرب صباح اليوم باستاده .. والثلاثي يشيد برابطة الهلال بلندن .. دائرة الكرة تشيد بالجماهير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


◄ صحيفــة المشاهــد ::


ود الياس في تصريحات نارية : لوكنت رئيساً للمريخ لما سجلت البرنس.!!الــهـــــلال يــواجــــــه فــهــــــود الــشــمــــــال بــالــجــمــعــــةاسرة الراحل والي الدين تصب جام غضبها على مجلس الهلالالغزال : لم نقدم مستوانا المعروف امام سيد الاتيام لهذه الاسبابالنيلين تكمل الترتيبات لنقل مباراة الهلال ومريخ الفائر بدوري الممتازعودة ايكانغا والمدينة وتألق للغزال وتراوري وساني في مران الازرقرابطة الهلال بلندن تكرم المعلم عمر بخيت والغزال وجمعة جيناروجمال الوالي دفع 2 مليار و200 مليون بعد الاستقالة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


◄ صحيفــة عالــم النجــوم ::


بمشاركة الثنائي بكري وايكانغا : تمارين الهلال بنكهة المهرجانرباعي الأسياد يلفت الانظار .. الفرنسي يركز على الوسط .. بشة يدلي بالمثيراستعدادا لمواجهة مريخ الفاشر : الهلال يستضيف فهود الشمالود الياس يفتح النيران .. يهاجم تسجييل هيثم .. يبخس محترفي الوالي .. يرفض تولي الفريق او عصام للرئاسةايكنغا : أشكر المجلس ودائرة الكرة .. ولقب الأبطال هو هدفي القادم(النيلين) تكمل الترتيبات لنقل مباراة الهلال ومريخ الفاشرحامل اللقب يستضيف فهود الشمال وديا بالجمعةالموردة تحتفل بلاعبيها اليوم وتواجه النيلالفهود تواجه الرومان ومريخ الفاشر يستعد للهلالرابطة اهل الهلال ب ( لندن ) تكرم الثلاثي .. ودائرة الكرة تشيد بالكوارتياغلق ملعبه : المريخ يتدرب بالسلاح الطبي والكوكي يطرح طريقة الروماناسقاط سليماني من الجسابات .. كلتشي وجاكسون يتنافسان لمرافقة محمد موسىالتونسي يرفض المباريات والمعسكرات ..يركز على التكتيك .. يطالب بتجهيز يسرابطة اهل الهلال المركزية تشيد وتهنئ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


◄ صحيفــة الـمــوج الازرق::


أشعل النيران في ديار الوصيف .. ود الياس: هيثم مصطفى صفقة خاسرة ولو كنت رئيساً للمريخ لما سجلتهالهلال يرفض وصول تشيلسي الغاني ويواجه الامل بالجمعةالحشود الجماهيرية تذهل محترفي الهلال وتفوت الفرصة على المتربصينالمعلم : جمهورنا العاشق الوفي كان في الموعد .. سيد البلد يغادر للفاشر بطائرة خاصة ويـُكرم كبر وهارونفرسان الهلال يشيدون بالانصار .. والحشود الجماهيرية تذهل محترفي الهلال الاجانبالهلال يتدرب صباح اليوم بالمقبرة .. ويكرم كبر وهارون .. وتشيلسي يتراجع والهلال يرفضسيد البلد الى الفاشر بطائرة خاصة .. بحر : الشعب الازرق فوت الفرصة على المتربصينالهلال يواجه الفهود العطبراوية في تجربة إعدادية قوية .. ومنظمة القرن تشكر أمجد حمزة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري ( ososno )
هيثم وعلاء فى مهرجان الهلال

• اقام نادى الهلال بالامس إحتفالاً بمناسبة إستقبال اللاعبين الجدد وبمناسبة (نجاة) اكانغا من سكين المدينه .
• ضج الاحتفال بالكثير من مظاهر الفوضى التى ظهرت من خلال التنظيم السئ .وظهر ذلك جلياً من خلال المناوشات التى حدثت فى المقصوره الرئيسيه بين عدد من جماهير الهلال إستدعت تدخل الشرطه
• حيث وضح جلياً ان جمهور الهلال لن ينسى إنتقال ثنائى الالم هيثم وعلاء للزعيم وكانت معظم النقاشات تدور حول هذا الامر
• ووضح التاثير الكبير لثنائى الالم على جميع اهل الهلال عندما حانت فقرت الاغانى الهلاليه .وصدح صوت الفنانه ندى القلعه من جهاز التسجيل باغنيه سيدا لتعم المكان حاله من الغضب الممزوج بدموع فراق سييييدا
• وتذكر الجميع موقعة (الجمل) الشهيره التى ظهرت ايام الثورة المصريه وهم يشاهدون نجوم الهلال يدخلون ارض الملعب على ظهر (حصين إيجار)
• كان (جون سينا) هو نجم المهرجان بدون منازع من خلال ظهوره وسط اربعه من الحراس الشخصيين تكاد لا تراه وهو يتوسطهم
• يبدو ان البرير تحسب لمحاولة إعتداء مفاجئ قد يتعرض لها لذلك ظهر وسط حراسه شخصيه خاصه وان الجماهير الهلاليه اعلنت وقفتها القويه ضد مجلس البرير من خلال الاعتصامات التى إجتاحت النادى و(تشعبط) بعض جماهير الهلال لابراج الاناره باستاد الهلال
• تحسرت الجماهير الهلاليه على تفريط مجلس البرير فى ثنائى الالم وهى ترى التواضع الكبير الذى ظهر به معظم نجوم الهلال خاصه الجدد.وزادت حسرتهم بعد الظهور الجيد (للسستم) اقصد للاعب سيدى بيه.
حكامك اولى بالتهديد ياصلاح
• اطلق السيد صلاح محمد صالح تصريحات إتسمت بالتهديد والوعيد لكل من يتهم حكامه بالفشل او التشكيك فيهم واعلن اللجوء للقضاء فى مواجهة كل من يتعرض لحكامه (المبجلين)
• بالله عليك الم تشعر بالخجل وانت ترى حكامك يسقطون فى اخطاء تحكيميه اقل ماتوصف بانها مخجله ولا تصدر من حكم روابط ناهيك عن حكم يحمل شاره دوليه؟
• يتفنن حكامك الذين تُدافع عنهم فى (تعمد) الاخطاء وغض الطرف عن مخالفات يراها الاعمى قبل المُبصر ورغم ذلك لا يجدون العقاب المناسب من جانبكم
• الدورى السودانى اصبح للتحكيم دور كبير فى تحديد البطل والهابط من الدرجه الممتازه والصاعد إليها باخطاءه (المتعمده) ضد بعض الفُرق 
• كيف يُدافع صلاح عن حكم متواضع مثل هاشم ادم وهو يتغاضى عن طرد المعز محجوب بعد إعتدائه بدون كره وخارج منطقة الجزاء على احمد الباشا فى مباراة القمه الاخيره فى كاس السودان
• الا يستحى السيد صلاح وهو يهدد بمعاقبة اى شخص ينتقد مثل الحكم (الفاشل) معتز عبد الباسط الذى تفرج على حارس الهلال وقتها عبدالرحمن الدعيع وهو يُمسك بالكره خارج منطقة الجزاء فى مباراة القمه فى نهائى الدوره التنشيطيه التى اقامها إتحاد الخرطوم
• كيف ستتطور الرياضه فى البلاد ونحن نرى اخطاء مخجله من جانب التحكيم وفوق ذلك يجد الحُكام كل الرعايه من المسئولين عن جهاز التحكيم فى السودان بدلاً من معاقبتهم
• عانى فريق المريخ كثيراً من الترصد التحكيمى وفقد بسببه العديد من البطولات المحليه.وبالمقابل إستفاد الهلال كثيراً من (هدايا) التحكيم وصار الابن المدلل لجهاز التحكيم 
• اصبح من الصعب خساره الهلال لاى نقطه فى البطولات المحليه فى وجود طاقم تحكيم متحيز ويمكن ان( يُنعم) على فريق الهلال بضربة جزاء من وحى خياله فى اى جزء من المباراة او طرد لاعب من الخصم
• كان من الاجدى للسيد صلاح محمد صالح ان يعمل على تاهيل حكامه (وتنظيف) ضمائرهم قبل ان يطلق العنان لهذه التصريحات (المشاتره).
• لن يتوقف إنتقاد الحكام مالم يتحسن اداءهم وعلى صلاح إختصار الزمن وإصطحاب حكامه والذهاب بهم إلى ردهات القضاء من اجل تقديم شكاوى ضد اى شخص ينتقدهم كما قال (والحشاش يملئ شبكتو).
فى السنتر
• إكتمل عقد المريخ النضيد بانضمام الحارس المخضرم عصام الحضرى لتدريبات الفريق إستعداداً للموسم الجديد
• ستكون مهمة المريخ شاقه فى إستعادة لقب الدورى الممتاز وسيواجهه المريخ فى كل مباراة اكثر من خصم يتمثل فى الفريق المنافسه واصحاب القمصان السوداء
• على مجلس المريخ إرسال إنذار مبكر للجنة التحكيم من اجل عدالة المنافسه خاصه وان الدورى اصبح يُحسم خارج الملعب
• مازالت إدارة المريخ تسابق الزمن من اجل تجهيز القلعه الحمراء لإحتضان مباريات الفريق فى البطوله المحليه ومقابلة الإستحقاقات الخارجيه
• ظهرت نجيلة المريخ بحالة يرثى لها من خلال مهرجان إستقبال اللاعبين مما جعل الفريق يؤدى اولى تدريباته بعيداً من ملعبه الفخيم
• إلى متى يستمر إهمال ملعب المريخ وظهوره بهذه الصورة القبيحه خاصه وان الفريق مجابه بتحديات كبيره على الصعيدين المحلى والافريقى
• ملف الملعب والنادى يجب الوقوف عندهم كثيراً وسنعود لهم بالتفصيل فى مقبل الايام باذن الله تعالى
حائط اخير
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
دورى هيثم مصطفي !

ايام قليلة ويعود دورينا الكسيح الذى فاز زورا وبهتانا بلقب الافضل فى  القارة السمراء , يعود  للانطلاق من جديد وسط حالة من التفاؤل بانه تكون  البداية قوية وعلى غير ماجرى فى افتتاح الموسم الماضى الذى خسر فيه  المريخ  ضربة البداية امام الامل وتعادل الهلال امام اهلى شندى ,, فالغالبية  العظمى من الاندية والحمدالله عرفت كيف توفر ( المال اللازم ) للاعداد  والتحضير  رغم الازمة الخانقة وكذلك التعاقد مع  الاجانب والمحليين فضلا عن  الاعتماد على الخبرة العربية فى التدريب فقد تكون المرة الاولي التى  يتواجد فيها ستة مدربين من جنسيات عربية على دكة بدلاء الاندية فى ظل تراجع  اسهم المدرب الوطنى الذى كما ذكرت من قبل فى حالة انقراض مستمرة من موسم  الى اخر ولانستبعد ان تغيب فيه الاسماء التقليدية محمد الطيب وبرهان تيه  وحداثة ومحسن سيد والفاتح النقر وغيرهم من مدربى العاصمة والولايات فلا  يوجد كيان يحميهم او اتحاد يراعى مصالحهم ويدافع عن وجودهم مثل حكام صلاح  احمد محمد صالح  !!
 موضة المعسكرات الخارجية والتجارب مع اندية اجنبية من اجل الاستعداد  للدورى الممتاز لم يعد حكرا على ناديي القمة فالكتوف تلاحقت ودخلت اندية  اخرى فى هذا ( الزون ) خاصة  التى انعم الله عليها بالتمثيل الخارجى مثل  اهلى شندى والخرطوم حيث خاض النمور مجموعة من المباريات التجريبية فى مصر  تحت اشراف مدرب نتوقع ان يكون خير خلف لخير سلف ويشكل اضافة فنية جيدة  للاهلي فى الدورى الممتاز وفى البطولة الافريقية , وكذلك يسير الخرطوم  الوطنى على ذات الطريق بعدما نجح فى ( خطف ) مدرب جاره الاهلي واحتفظ  بورقته الرابحة عنكبه ,, فكل المؤشرات تذهب الى ان نصف اندية الدورى  الممتاز على درجة واحدة او متقاربة من الاعداد مما يبشر بمنافسة قوية نتمنى  ان تطول وتخلو من المنغصات التحكيمية وعشوائية التنظيم والتأجيل وغياب  البث التلفزيونى الذى لازال فى طور التفاوض والتشاور حسب ماصدر على لسان  الجكومى ! طبعا لن نتفاءل كثيرا كما لن نفرط فى التشاؤم على امل ان تنجح  المفاوضات مع قناة الجزيرة الرياضية عسى ولعل ان نشاهد جزءا من مباريات  الدورى فى صورة زاهية ومحترمة !
البداية الحقيقية للدورى وفقا لحسابات المنافسة التقليدية على الصدارة بين  المريخ والهلال نتوقع ان تبدأ من الجولة الرابعة حيث لقاء السحاب الذى  سيجمع بين العملاقين فى معركة مبكرة افرزتها مراسم القرعة ,, الا ان هذه  القمة بالتأكيد مهما كانت نتيجتها فهى لن تسحب البساط الاعلامي من مباريات  المريخ بصفة عامة فى ظل الاهتمام الذى توليه الصحافة الرياضية الزرقاء قبل  الحمراء بمسيرة  الكابتن هيثم مصطفى مع المريخ وماسيضيفه سيدا للكتيبة  الحمراء بعدما اعلن اكثر من مرة انه قبل التحدى على نفسه بانتقاله للعرضة  جنوب من اجل التأكيد على قدرته فى العطاء والبذل مع زملائه فى المريخ ,,  واظنه فى ذلك قد قدم البيان بالعمل واكد للجميع بان لديه الكثير الذى يمكن  ان يقدمه فى الملاعب من خلال تألقه فى كل التجارب الودية التى شارك فيها مع  المريخ فى معسكر تونس اضافة الى جديته ومواظبته على حصص اللياقة البدنية  فى معسكر مروى فهى  ملامح واضحة على مايريد ان يقدمه هيثم مصطفى فى موسم  سيكون بالنسبة له ليس مثل كل المواسم السابقة التى خاضها مع الهلال ,,  فالتحدى هنا مضاعف  بالنسبة له امام اعلام مختلف حوله و سيرصد كل خطواته  وانفاسه داخل الملعب ,, انه دورى هيثم مصطفى ! 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
نهاية المسلسل التركي (سيطرة)..!!

*  على عكس ما كان متوقعاً فقد حقق مهرجان الهلال لإستقبال اللاعبين الجدد  والاحتفال بالاستقلال نجاحاً جماهيرياً باهراً ضاقت المدرجات بالمشجعين..!!
*  وكانت الملاحظة الأبرز ان الحضور لم يهتفوا للاعب بعينه وانما كان الهلال  هو العنوان الكبير في تفاعلاتهم اثناء المهرجان مع جميع اللاعبين..!!
* غابت (نغمة سيدا) التي عكرت صفو السماء الزرقاء طوال الموسم التنافسي الماضي الشئ الذي انعكس ايجاباً على نفسية جل اللاعبين..!!
*  المهرجان كان اللقاء المباشر الأول بين افراد الهلال وجماهيرهم بعد غيبة..  واعتقد ان الاهتمام الجماهيري الكبير اعاد الثقة لنفوس اللاعبين بلا  استثناء..!!
* ان الحقيقة الأبرز التي لمسناها من خلال مهرجان أمس الأول  تتمثل في التخلص من كابوس كبير كان يكبل اقدام اللاعبين ويتسبب في بلبلة  لا حدود لها على الصفحات الرياضية..!!
* أرتدة سيدي بيه الرقم (8) ولعل  تلك الخطوة علاقتها مباشرة بأن اللاعب أجنبي لأن الموضوع ما كان يمكن ان  يحدث من احد لاعبي الهلال ولا احد يسألني لماذا..؟!!
* كان مهرجان الهلال الاخير هو الحلقة الاخيرة للمسلسل التركي، ممتد الحلقات، المسمى بـ(سيطرة في الديار الزرقاء)..!!
* وبلاشك فان انتهاء ذلك المسلسل الطويل الممل من شأنه ان يحرر لاعبي الهلال ويحفزهم لمزيد من البذل والعطاء..!!
*  ان ما حدث أول أمس عبّر بطريقة عملية واكد ان اي لاعب ومهما بلغ اسمه او  وضعيته وجماهيريته لا يمكن ان يؤثر على مسيرة فريق كبير..!!
* وقناعتنا  تلك مبنية على اعتبار ان الاشخاص سواء في الادارة او التدريب او البساط  الاخضر زائلون ويبقى الكيان شامخاً لأن الكيان هو من يصنع النجوم وليس  العكس..!!
* الحقيقة التي اكدها مهرجان الهلال أمس نتمنى ان يقتنع بها  أهل المريخ الذين لا يزال مهاويس الاعلام بينهم يمارسون سياسة التمجيد ولا  يملون ممارسة التطبيل..!!
* حتى بعد ذهاب الوالي واستمرار المسيرة فان احد من المتفلتين لم يستوعب الدرس وفيما يبدو انهم لا ولن يستوعبوا..!!
*  لا ادري ما هو شعور (سيطرة) بعدما تابع الجماهير تتدافع بتلقائية لمساندة  فريقها في ثوبه الجديد.. اعتقد انه سيبدأ في العودة الى واقعه ويبتعد رويدا  رويدا عن الأوهام التي احاطه بها البعض..!!
* بعدما تم تحجيمه في  بلده.. عاد الحضري لممارسة (التمثيل) علينا مع العلم ان اللاعب اشار الى  انه يدرس العديد من العروض تمهيداً لمغادرة المريخ نهاية الموسم الحالي
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*عليكم الله ماتنقولو لينا عمود السخفي دا

بلاي دا ممكن يكون مريخابي
                        	*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					




◄ صحيفــة الـمــوج الازرق::


أشعل النيران في ديار الوصيف .. ود الياس: هيثم مصطفى صفقة خاسرة ولو كنت رئيساً للمريخ لما سجلتهالهلال يرفض وصول تشيلسي الغاني ويواجه الامل بالجمعةالحشود الجماهيرية تذهل محترفي الهلال وتفوت الفرصة على المتربصينالمعلم : جمهورنا العاشق الوفي كان في الموعد .. سيد البلد يغادر للفاشر بطائرة خاصة ويـُكرم كبر وهارونفرسان الهلال يشيدون بالانصار .. والحشود الجماهيرية تذهل محترفي الهلال الاجانبالهلال يتدرب صباح اليوم بالمقبرة .. ويكرم كبر وهارون .. وتشيلسي يتراجع والهلال يرفضسيد البلد الى الفاشر بطائرة خاصة .. بحر : الشعب الازرق فوت الفرصة على المتربصينالهلال يواجه الفهود العطبراوية في تجربة إعدادية قوية .. ومنظمة القرن تشكر أمجد حمزة 





هههههههههههههه في زول شايف النيران يا اخوانا
                        	*

----------

